

Gathering Signs of Privacy Winds  - rizzn
http://siliconangle.net/ver2/2009/09/30/gathering-signs-of-privacy-winds-behavioral-ad-networks/

======
me
Constitutional reasoning for the win!

------
rizzn
The discussion on this post is more interesting than the content. The
constitution guarantees a right to privacy, but mostly from the government.

Privacy advocates talk about how behavioral ad networks are violating our
privacy, and I've yet to hear a solid argument as to how they have been abused
thus far to the consumer's detriment. I'm interested in any and all thoughts
because I am, in general, a privacy advocate... I just don't see the impending
doom that others seen in BANs

